

Sorry, carriers, 9 out of 10 tablets sold are Wi-Fi - charlieok
http://gigaom.com/mobile/sorry-carriers-9-out-of-10-tablets-sold-are-wi-fi/

======
charlieok
A tablet with carrier-capable hardware would be a lot more appealing if it
were not restricted to one carrier. I want to have the option to easily switch
carriers any time after buying the tablet (or any other expensive device).

An even better proposition: let me have accounts with all the major carriers,
and pay for only what I use. The device should continually switch between
carriers based on some combination of price and signal quality.

